# Looking to buy Muzzleloader



## LabRunner91 (Jan 19, 2021)

In search of a used muzzleloader! PM if you or somebody you know has one for sale. Thank you!

Northeast, OH area


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Friend sold his


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'd sell the traditions in-line 209 primers redi ml with scope ..... but that about it..... 50 cal
I up graded and have a spare /loaner so don't need 3
125.00
Columbus / Hocking county


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I got a Cascade 50cal with 4x and 209 priming and breech wrench, capping despenser. $150 or trade considered. Monroe Cnty.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

_In search of a used muzzleloader! PM if you or somebody you know has one for sale. Thank you!_

*location ????*


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Columbus / Hocking county
good to go , shot 3 times yesterday, will need fine tuned to your load and bullet weight 
2 shots at 50yrds , 2 triple se7en pellets 245 gr. Aerotip powerbelt then 1 same load with 250gr.
Adjusted after each shot..... needs fine tuned by new owner if there is one


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I got 50 cal in-line coming on trade, CVA I think, saw gun in deer season $100. Will post when trade is made.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Another, CVA
friend has,
CVA Optima, Black and Blued, thumb-hole stock.
$175
central ohio, Bremen, Lancaster, columbus

also a Mossberg 935, 12 ga., mossy oak breakup camo, 4 or so choketubes, shim kit
$400
thnx for looking


----------

